# Making Your Dust Collector Self Cleaning



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

Part 1
How to make your Dust Collector semi-automatic and fully automatic.
Let's start with semi-automatic I have listed all the parts you will need in the pictures
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attac...275817&thumb=1
Parts from Home Depot or Lowes
you will also need some 1/4-20 bolt and nuts that are 1,2,3 inches long 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attac...275809&thumb=1
Parts From Amazon
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attac...275833&thumb=1
Parts From McMaster Carr

1- You will need to remove the Canister Filter from the Dust Collector
2- Then remove the Cleaning Handle
3- Drill the center 8mm hole of (27 teeth 48 mm outer dia pulley) to the same diameter of the shaft that the cleaning handle was attached to. On the grizzle machine that is a 15/32 or 12mm Hole. 
4- Attach the pulley (27 teeth 48 mm outer dia pulley) to the cleaning handle shaft
5- Attach motor bracket to the motor
6- Attach the other pulley to the Geared Motor
7- Attach the motor bracket to the L bracket
8- The belt that is in the cart is one that works for grizzly 19 5/8 canister. If your canister is different diameter get a hold of me I can calculate the length of belt for your Machine.
9- put the belt over both pulleys and pull it tight to the side and mark the hole location. Drill the holes a little over sided so you can tight the belt
10- Drill two hole like the picture and attach the bracket with bolt and nuts
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attac...275841&thumb=1


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

*Part 2*

11- wiring the motor, switch, and power supply together. 
12- Wire you will need 20 gauge to 18 gauge wire found at Amazon, Home depot, Lowes
13- Wiring diagram is attached 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=275905&thumb=1
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=275897&thumb=1
14- by soldering or using crimp connector attach the wire as the diagram shows 
15- Removing two of the three paddles in the canister
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=275953&thumb=1
16- Mount the switch where it is easy to access and you now have a semi-automated cleaning system


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

*Now Part 3 Fully Automated*

Let me start by saying you don't need to learn to program an Arduino. I can upload the program to a board and mail to you or you can get the program from me and upload it yourself.

To make fully automated you are going to need to access one leg of the 220V plug or 120 V plug depending on your dust collector. this can be done on the remote control or the plug on the wall. I will finish explaining what parts you need and where to get them tomorrow

Attached is some pictures of the system
Also canister filters with up and down brush cleaning system can be automatic with other parts and longer belt drive. This could also be done with stepper motor and a screw drive.


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

If you are not comfortable with accessing your power box. I can also build a 220V or 110V Splitter wire with current sensor ring already installed just plug one end into the plug and the other into the machine.


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

Self Cleaning Video for the Arduino system 
Add this video to YouTube


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

So the way that the automated system works there are 5 parts of the system. The CS-30 is used to determine if the power to the dust collector is on or off. It does this by picking up a magnetic field around one of the power legs of the power cord. I installed a CS-30 on one leg of the 220V plug for the machine.https://alpscontrols.com/Product/ProductDetail.asp?xUserID=0&xCustUserID=0&xUserType=EXTERNAL&xCustID=0&MC=0&RxN=&xsf=1&ProdID=38341
The second part is the Arduino controller there are 3 different timers that can be changed in the Arduino. First, you can change how long the dust collector needs to run to do a cleaning, Second, delayed the start time for the cleaning for the dust collector and Third, how long the cleaning cycle goes for. 
The other three parts are the Power supply, Relay and geared motor which we talked about in the semi-automated system.
wiring is easy just need to connect the wires like the wiring diagram shows.


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

//We need to track how long the dust collector on for in order to execute different commands
//This value will be recorded in seconds
float pressLength_milliSeconds = 0;

// Define the *minimum* length of time, in milli-seconds, that the dust coollector must be on for a particular option to occur
int optionOne_milliSeconds = 200;
int optionTwo_milliSeconds = 30000; //max on time for cleaing is 30,000 milliSeconds 

//The Pin your current switch is attached to
int buttonPin = 2;

//pin your relay is are attached
int ledPin_Option_1 = 13;
int ledPin_Option_2 = 13;

void setup(){

// Initialize the current switch as an input pullup
// Keep in mind, when pin 2 has ground voltage applied, we know the currents switch is closed and power is on for dust collector 
pinMode(buttonPin, INPUT_PULLUP); 

//set the LEDs pins as outputs
pinMode(ledPin_Option_1, OUTPUT); 
pinMode(ledPin_Option_2, OUTPUT); 


//Start serial communication - for debugging purposes only
Serial.begin(9600); 

} // close setup


void loop() {

//Record *roughly* the tenths of seconds the button in being held down
while (digitalRead(buttonPin) == LOW ){ 

delay(1000); //if you want more resolution, lower this number 
pressLength_milliSeconds = pressLength_milliSeconds + 1000; 

//display how long button is has been held
Serial.print("ms = ");
Serial.println(pressLength_milliSeconds);

}//close while


//Different if-else conditions are triggered based on the length of the button press
//Start with the longest time option first

//Option 2 - Execute the second option if the button is held for the correct amount of time
if (pressLength_milliSeconds >= optionTwo_milliSeconds){

digitalWrite(ledPin_Option_2, HIGH);
delay (10000);// delay for strat time after dust collector is off in milliseconds
digitalWrite(ledPin_Option_2, LOW);
delay(50000);// cleaning run time for dust collector in milliseconds
digitalWrite(ledPin_Option_2, HIGH); 

} 

//option 1 - Execute the first option if the button is held for the correct amount of time
else if(pressLength_milliSeconds >= optionOne_milliSeconds){

digitalWrite(ledPin_Option_1, HIGH); 

}//close if options


//every time through the loop, we need to reset the pressLength_Seconds counter
pressLength_milliSeconds = 0;

} // close void loop

//Arduino Program


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Do you know we have a Dust Colletion Forum?*

This will get way more exposure if it was moved to the Dust Collection forum rather than in Design and Plans. You can ask a Moderator to move it and I'm sure they will agree.

I wouldn't think to look here for this thread or subject. It shows up in my search for New Threads only when you add a post, otherwise when I looked for it, I couldn't find it. :wink2:


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

New Video


----------

